# Pruning help



## CoreyMac (Oct 25, 2006)

Time to trim back the wisteria I think. What's the best way to trim this stuff back? Just cut off the tops? Thanks!


----------



## CoreyMac (Oct 25, 2006)

Come on guys! 20 views and nobody can tell me the best way to trim these plants?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

hoto: please. I am not an expert on trimming, but with a photo, I can wing it.


----------



## CoreyMac (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a .3 megapixel camera so my pictures are similar to the drawings my 4 year old does. The Wisteria in the rear right have grown fast and are now at the top of my tank. Any help on how to prune these so that I get good growth from the bottoms AND tops?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

With wisteria, it grows like any other stem plant. You can cut the tops off and replant. The bottoms can be discarded or left to grow more side shoots. Any loose leaves can actually be left to float, and planted once sprouts a root. 

If you cut off the tops or even portions of the top, the bottoms will receive light and sideshoots will bush out. The replanted tops will grow as usual.

-John N.


----------



## CoreyMac (Oct 25, 2006)

Great! I am learning slowly. How about Moneywort? Will it do the same thing?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, most stem plants, including Moneywort act in this manner. Cutting the tops, and then replanting. The tops will grow as normal because of the apical meristem (growth tip or bud) at the top most portion of the stem.

When this apical meristem is cut off, the bottom of the plant sense this and starts creating sideshoots that have new growth tip, meristems. These sideshoots will grow at the top most node (place where leaves form) of the plant.

-John N.


----------



## CoreyMac (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks again John!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

John N. is the best!


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Useful thread, thanx 
What if we dont trim, would there be sideshoots still? If thats true then wouldnt it be better to wait for the sideshoots to form and then cut off the apical meristem?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Many plants will create "side shoots" when they reach the surface of the water. Some people will wait for the plants to get to this point for propigation. This technique is unsitely and is not useful for achieving a clean look.

In almost all case with stem plants, i will cut the tops and leave the roots. The plants will then create sideshoots. This creates a bushy look that is crucial in creating pleasant layouts. If i need to cover more area, i will replant the tops....if not, they go up for sale.

jB


----------

